# Genie In Action



## lxt (Jan 26, 2008)

Hope these Pic`s show, first time doing it!!! will post more if this works!!


LXT...........


----------



## lxt (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## lxt (Jan 26, 2008)

Well heres some pic`s, dont credit me for them, My Daughter had to do it!!

Large Red Maple, that an included bark section failed on, Just missed the Home owners garage, fairly easy job!! I just wanted to practice the posting picture thing!!

Cold day about 5 deg, Me & the guy in the bucket were the only ones who reported for work, I guess that question on how cold do you stay home was answered for me!! Both groundies called off!! So I was, groundie, rope man, picture taker, saw filler, etc.... But loved it!!

I was gonna post a large tulip tree & sugar maple removal, but my attempts to do so failed & I lost the pic`s, thought I better let the pro post these ones, called on my Lil Girl.


LXT........


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 27, 2008)

*lift*

Thanks for pictures.How high does that lift go im assuming 50feet and what is cost for the day beats climbingopcorn:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 27, 2008)

NICE!!!



Can that be towed behind a pickup?



What do they cost?



.


----------



## lxt (Jan 27, 2008)

Work height of that machine is 56ft, however my buddy operating it is about 6`5 so he may have a wh of about 57ft, yes it does tow behind a PU, weighs about 4500lbs, this job you could not have gotten a bucket truck too, I had to wait for a good cold day for the ground to get solid as his leech field is above the tree & the yard in summer/fall is soupy.

This tree I wouldnt climb or have any one climb there was alot of damage in that tear!! the advantages are 10 fold, We still climb but Id say 80-90% of our work can be done with this lift!! you can pick one up for between $15-$20,000 used, brand new about $30k depending on options.

I did have to kick in the 4x4 to get in there but I tell ya it was through the yard being carefull of trees & feeders, Id say atleast 150 yards off the road, only took about 5-10minutes, longer for the machine to warm up!!

overall I bought this unit for $19k & have paid it off 10x plus & thats no exageration, good machine & affordable, not to mention great for putting up siding & doing work to the house!!

LXT.....................


----------



## John464 (Jan 27, 2008)

nice LXT. looks like you got a telescoping upper boom and an adjustable jib too, great looking lift especially for that price. looks like you did a good job. 

Do you have any pics of the setup with truck and lift folded up ready to back her into the job? What are your dimensions? length of truck plus lift and width? Have you had any problems with reliability?


----------



## lxt (Jan 27, 2008)

John464 said:


> nice LXT. looks like you got a telescoping upper boom and an adjustable jib too, great looking lift especially for that price. looks like you did a good job.
> 
> Do you have any pics of the setup with truck and lift folded up ready to back her into the job? What are your dimensions? length of truck plus lift and width? Have you had any problems with reliability?




I was gonna take a pic of that but honestly just backed in!! It was just me & my buddy in the bucket that day as both groundies called off(too cold), now that I kinda figured out posting pic`s I will get some of places we put this into, Boy I miss my Bobcat(track) I had a ball hitch attachment, I could get this into some places with that.......No where near like your spider though!

The length of the machine is about 23ft stowed, 5ft wide I have a ford 250 super cab full length bed so not sure of overall length.

The skid steer was nice when getting into tight areas, Im thinking, depending on how this year goes I might just get a good used one, plus loading wood with it is always a plus.

Reliability, I have only had (knock on wood) 2 problems really, 1-leveling sensor went bad on the job so the computer thought I was out of level & would only let me come down but I couldnt lift riggers, made a phone call & found out how to by-pass now I carry spares.

2nd prob, was proportional valve this scared the snot outta me!! it was stuck wide open so all boom functions were at the speed of sound, boy can that jib boom dam near shotput you......Rep came out & fixed for free plus gave me the Program, I went over this with him real good, other than that just the regular boom inspections & PM`s.


LXT..........


----------



## John464 (Jan 27, 2008)

lxt said:


> I was gonna take a pic of that but honestly just backed in!! It was just me & my buddy in the bucket that day as both groundies called off(too cold), now that I kinda figured out posting pic`s I will get some of places we put this into, Boy I miss my Bobcat(track) I had a ball hitch attachment, I could get this into some places with that.......No where near like your spider though!
> 
> The length of the machine is about 23ft stowed, 5ft wide I have a ford 250 super cab full length bed so not sure of overall length.
> 
> ...



nice. ya having a skid steer will definitely increase the efficiency and with your lift being so light and a tracked skid loader, you will be fairly turf friendly. sounds like a good plan. best of luck with it this coming year. good seeing pics of your lift, keep em' coming!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 27, 2008)

do you have the drive and set option? What power is it? gas/ electric? They look like a very good value. I'm thinking of getting one in the next few years. Thanks..... Mike


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 28, 2008)

LXT, 


Awesome picks...really great to see the Genie in action. You have told me about your machine in the past..and i wanted to buy one...now seeing some pics of the awesome machine...i really, really want to buy one today. 

But i cant afford one and dont support the amount of work to justify one. 

Awesome though...in the next few years i will def. be being one. 

Thanks for sharing...post some more with the bad boy in use. 

Canyon


----------



## lxt (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Mike, I didnt get the drive & set option its not really that good unless your use is on level pavement, it works like an old fashioned self propelled lawn mower, 2 knurled rollers drop on to the tires....I didnt like it.

the machine runs on a honda 13hp & has a battery backup just in case, But the battery is for emergency use(engine dies, etc..)

Genie did a dumb thing on the newer models 04 & 05`s they went hybrid & the engine sat out in the open with no cover or anything!! thank god they changed that, problem is most the new lifts are going hybrid, I understand this, but the problems in maintenance that I think that will create will be a nightmare. Biljax has new self propelled lifts out that run on batteries & have to be plugged in!!...........Id stay away from those!! will get more pic`s on soon.

Be safe Take care

LXT.............


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah I was wondering how useful the drive and set would be on slopes etc. Sounds like it isn't so great. I'm impressed with the machines in general though. I'd like a spider lift but don't wanna work for 3 years just to pay it off. thanks for the pics and info..... Mike


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 28, 2008)

*Nifty Lift*



sharkfin12us said:


> Thanks for pictures.How high does that lift go im assuming 50feet and what is cost for the day beats climbingopcorn:



After seeing your lift i just happened to go in phone book and found rental place rents out nifty lift 50feet which means 56 foot track for 350 for day.I will keep that in mind when i have jobs in back yards i cant get my bucket too.Tuepan is nice but so expensive especially now with our economy.


----------



## lxt (Jan 28, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> After seeing your lift i just happened to go in phone book and found rental place rents out nifty lift 50feet which means 56 foot track for 350 for day.I will keep that in mind when i have jobs in back yards i cant get my bucket too.Tuepan is nice but so expensive especially now with our economy.



I would suggest this to everyone wanting/thinking about buying a lift like this, rent one for a job, maybe different machines over a period of a few jobs & see which one you like best.

It really is a personall choice type thing, but just dont fly it!! look under the hood & kinda check it out, see which one would be easy to work on or to get to certain areas for maintenance. Good Luck!! & have fun!!!


LXT........................ohh & before purchasing get the CPU support Program!!


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been renting these for about 5 years. The local rental place has 5 of them. They have the Genie and the Nifty. I prefer the Genie. I liked the older model a little better. The ones I use all ran off battery. If you wanted you could also plug them into a 110 and they would run off that. The newer ones have a little Honda pony motor on them. Around here they are $230 a day to rent and that includes taxes and everything. They really work well. I use to pull it with a 2dr Yukon 1500. it was a great setup for getting into tight places.

Scott


----------



## notahacker (Feb 2, 2008)

I have about 80hrs experience on a JLG 500T. Not bad. The rental company only has the electric/battery operated lifts.--So, it is slow. But accessing the tree is nice. It makes life a lot easier.

In two weeks I am renting one for some golf course work.


----------



## notahacker (Feb 2, 2008)

BTW. Where is the video?


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 2, 2008)

*good deal*



lxt said:


> Work height of that machine is 56ft, however my buddy operating it is about 6`5 so he may have a wh of about 57ft, yes it does tow behind a PU, weighs about 4500lbs, this job you could not have gotten a bucket truck too, I had to wait for a good cold day for the ground to get solid as his leech field is above the tree & the yard in summer/fall is soupy.
> 
> This tree I wouldnt climb or have any one climb there was alot of damage in that tear!! the advantages are 10 fold, We still climb but Id say 80-90% of our work can be done with this lift!! you can pick one up for between $15-$20,000 used, brand new about $30k depending on options.
> 
> ...



good deal 19,000 paid for any thing to make your life little easier.Im 45 now so i feel it.I dont mind climbing when i have to.My bucket truck is aerial lift coneticut 60 foot height ive had it for 2 years now my profit increased 3 times for year.


----------



## lxt (Feb 3, 2008)

I know what you mean, the body does take a beating!! I will try to get some pic`s on showing the mechanicals of the machine!! I think this will give an idea of how some of these units run & what might be involved in the maintenance!!


LXT.............


----------



## lxt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, Im selling the Genie as some of you know, I figured the pic`s here are a fair showing of how it operates & looks....! I would love to keep the lift & continue on....But, I had the ticker worked on this year (& Im young) plus I have a position I really like with Davey along with some other avenues that will provide extra income.......Ill still do some tree work its in my blood....!

So anyone who might be interested PM me!




LXT..............


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the Genies for everything but the control panel.


----------



## deevo (Aug 30, 2011)

lxt said:


> Well, Im selling the Genie as some of you know, I figured the pic`s here are a fair showing of how it operates & looks....! I would love to keep the lift & continue on....But, I had the ticker worked on this year (& Im young) plus I have a position I really like with Davey along with some other avenues that will provide extra income.......Ill still do some tree work its in my blood....!
> 
> So anyone who might be interested PM me!
> 
> ...


 PM sent


----------



## zhianzee (Sep 19, 2011)

It's hard to do all the works with that height... I admire you for it!


----------

